# Saw the Surgeon yesterday



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

He was very experienced. He said he has done over 4,000 thyroid surgeries and probably does about 4-6/week. He was also very nice. He seemed very open and honest when I asked my questions and did a good job explaining everything. He agreed that my thyroid needs to come out. My surgery is scheduled for May 10th. I will probably still get a second opinion from UCSF since my friend can get me in to see someone rather quickly but I will probably still have the surgery with the surgeon here. I want to thank you all for your support and advice.

Stacie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> He was very experienced. He said he has done over 4,000 thyroid surgeries and probably does about 4-6/week. He was also very nice. He seemed very open and honest when I asked my questions and did a good job explaining everything. He agreed that my thyroid needs to come out. My surgery is scheduled for May 10th. I will probably still get a second opinion from UCSF since my friend can get me in to see someone rather quickly but I will probably still have the surgery with the surgeon here. I want to thank you all for your support and advice.
> 
> Stacie


Stacie; this is great news!! And hey, we are here to support you throughout!!! I would be curious about the second opinion as well when you find out.

How are you feeling?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so glad you're comfortably with him! That's the most important thing after experience. Sounds like you're on the right track now! That's wonderufl! Do keep us informed.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks again!!! Interestingly enough the surgeon did say that he didn't feel any of my symptoms were related to my thyroid because my labs were normal. However he did say that Hashi's can do some very funny unexpected things.

I called my Endo's office today to get him to write a letter to my insurance for a second opinion. He refused and said he would only support me going to the surgeon HE referred me to which was the one I saw yesterday. I am kind of shocked and not sure what to do. I am confident in the surgeon but wanted to get a second opinion.

Thanks Andros for asking, I am feeling super low on energy right now. However, there is a lot of unrelated life stuff going on right now that may be dragging me down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks again!!! Interestingly enough the surgeon did say that he didn't feel any of my symptoms were related to my thyroid because my labs were normal. However he did say that Hashi's can do some very funny unexpected things.
> 
> I called my Endo's office today to get him to write a letter to my insurance for a second opinion. He refused and said he would only support me going to the surgeon HE referred me to which was the one I saw yesterday. I am kind of shocked and not sure what to do. I am confident in the surgeon but wanted to get a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks Andros for asking, I am feeling super low on energy right now. However, there is a lot of unrelated life stuff going on right now that may be dragging me down.


Control Freak! Yikes. I don't know what to think either. But I do think that you need to look out for yourself and do only what you are comfortable with.

Not exactly happy with the surgeon's comment either. You have to ask yourself why he would ablate your thyroid if he did not think your symptoms were related to your thyroid.

Something to think about for sure! Wah!explode


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh see now, why did they have to go and ruin my happy thoughts??? Hmmm, now I just don't understand what is going on. That does actually make me nervous that the Endo only supports you going to this ONE surgeon who is going to perform the surgery even though he doesn't feel your symptoms are related? That's just strange. Do you HAVE to have a referral through insurance in order to get a second opinion??


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

hmm....interesting. As far as I'm concerned ITS A FREE COUNTRY..you can get your 2nd , 3rd or 4th opinion anywhere you want!!! That doesnt' make sense why he would say he doesn't think its thyroid related. Maybe he is thinking because you think its thyroid related YOU WOULD FEEL better knowing it was gone??? Thats just weird. Definately get another opinion....its almost like he's trying to...hide something because it doesn't really need to come out then! Maybe ONLY HIS REFERRAL WILL SUPPORT HIM...suspcious red flag for sure!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm kinda in line with your thinking daisy. Just makes me a tad on the nervous side.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Call your health region and ask if you are entitled to a independant opinion and see what they say. You deserve to find out your rights. Its your body and your health. Maybe even the insurance company would even know if he is allowed to deny an independant opinion. Would you be able to maybe even ask your regular doctor about this issue? Something is fishy. Isn't it fun having to do all this aweful digging around  ((((hugs))))


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Call your health region and ask if you are entitled to a independant opinion and see what they say. You deserve to find out your rights. Its your body and your health. Maybe even the insurance company would even know if he is allowed to deny an independant opinion. Would you be able to maybe even ask your regular doctor about this issue? Something is fishy. Isn't it fun having to do all this aweful digging around  ((((hugs))))


When one is sick; it's not fun but that is why people like you (Daisy) are so precious. Helping others is what is all about and you surely do.

Thank you so much! I hope we pay it forward back to you!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your support. I am so confused and frustrated. My insurance said I needed a letter from the Endo to get a second opinion. I tried my GP and she deferred to the Endo and wouldn't do it either. I don't understand what the problem is and why they wouldn't do it, if even to just appease me. Even the surgeon said feel free to get a second opinion and I wouldn't hurt his feelings. He even told me where to go. I am just not sure what the big deal is.
we are considering paying out of pocket but just the office visit is over $500 she already said she would do lab work and an ultrasound on top of that so I hate to think about how much it would all cost. I know there is no price on my health but I am trying to be realistic too. 
As far as the symptoms not being related, he did say he didn't think they were. He feels the thyroid needs to come out because of the amount of nodules and because I am having difficulty swallowing. Who knows, now I am just second guessing everything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate your support. I am so confused and frustrated. My insurance said I needed a letter from the Endo to get a second opinion. I tried my GP and she deferred to the Endo and wouldn't do it either. I don't understand what the problem is and why they wouldn't do it, if even to just appease me. Even the surgeon said feel free to get a second opinion and I wouldn't hurt his feelings. He even told me where to go. I am just not sure what the big deal is.
> we are considering paying out of pocket but just the office visit is over $500 she already said she would do lab work and an ultrasound on top of that so I hate to think about how much it would all cost. I know there is no price on my health but I am trying to be realistic too.
> As far as the symptoms not being related, he did say he didn't think they were. He feels the thyroid needs to come out because of the amount of nodules and because I am having difficulty swallowing. Who knows, now I am just second guessing everything.


Boy; what a mess. You can bet your bippy there is more to it than that. They are all in cahoots and tossing the ball back and forth in the hope that you will just plain throw your hands up in surrender.

You are in my thoughts and prayers about all of this.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

That's what I think!!! They are all part of the same system. I keep asking myself what's the benefit. I have a call into the insurance like Daisy suggested to see if he is allowed to deny the letter. Great ideas and support here! I have to say I am at my limit!!! This is the last thing I expected or needed. Grrrrr!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well if you need to get your thyroid out due to nodules and swallowing issues...then I guess that alone would make you want to get it taken out regardless of any other symptoms that may or may not be related to it. Thats what I think anyways.....if it is causing you that much grief just swallowing and nodules...then perhaps you should get it out just on that basis and deal with the rest of the symptoms after the fact? You know what I mean? No use suffering if the meds won't fix the swallowing issues right?


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I totally agree and I know what you mean. There are two larger nodules that are apparantly growing at a decent pace. The surgeon said it's just going to get worse. I am truly hoping that the other symptoms will go away or at least be a little better once my thyroid is out. I have been saying these symptoms are related to my thyroid and being told they WERE NOT for 13 years, by about 8 different doctors now. I guess I am just getting used to it. I am so thankful for you guys who make me feel like I am not crazy or just "tired" because I was either working too much or have small children. I'm hoping for huge changes once it's out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate your support. I am so confused and frustrated. My insurance said I needed a letter from the Endo to get a second opinion. I tried my GP and she deferred to the Endo and wouldn't do it either. I don't understand what the problem is and why they wouldn't do it, if even to just appease me. Even the surgeon said feel free to get a second opinion and I wouldn't hurt his feelings. He even told me where to go. I am just not sure what the big deal is.
> we are considering paying out of pocket but just the office visit is over $500 she already said she would do lab work and an ultrasound on top of that so I hate to think about how much it would all cost. I know there is no price on my health but I am trying to be realistic too.
> As far as the symptoms not being related, he did say he didn't think they were. He feels the thyroid needs to come out because of the amount of nodules and because I am having difficulty swallowing. Who knows, now I am just second guessing everything.


And you would be surprised how many who have been in your shoes have been told they did not have cancer but when the gland was finally extricated and sent to path; dang........................there "it" was!

That's another thing you can scream to your insurance company and doctors. The big "C" and I will hold you responsible! I have a right to a second opinion! Etc..

Too bad Daisy and I can't go with you!! arty0009:

This is a very bad situation though w/ these doctors and the insurance companies. Very bad!

Hubby and I managed over 40 years w/o insurance having been self-employed and not able to afford the outrageous premiums even with $20,000 deductibe. We never had any problems when it came to seeing doctors and getting done what needed to be done.

Now that I have Medicare, I could kill myself. What a mess. No wonder the system is going down the tubes. They want to do everything but what you walked in the door for. I refuse. As a consequence, some doctors won't see me. That is just FINE with me.

Well,here's a hug for you.................{{{{lillyjackmom}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Absolutely! It's your health and this is rediculous! I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this!! We're all here for you whenever you need us!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember my hubby telling me story once saying that a doctor couldn't find what was wrong with this guy for a while. Finally the patient got fed up and asked the doctor if the doctor had full coverage?? The doc asked why? He said well if I die of something and you couldn't find it I want to make sure your covered so my wife has something. Well..within a week they found out what illness he had!!! TRUE STORY...and my husbands father in law was security in the hospital and thats how he knew the story was true!!! lol


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! That's a scary story!!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

So I have pretty much given up on the second opinion. I don't have the energy to fight anymore. Not only is the doctor refusing to write it but he would have to write it in such a way that said I needed a second opinion because nobody here was capable of doing it. That's definately not going to happen.

On another note I went to see the dermatologist today about the horrible skin on my hands. It's peeling, red, itchy and really painful. He said it was a particular kind of Excema (don't remember the name) that was pretty aggressive. I asked him if Hashi's could have something to do with it because it flares up and then gets a little better. He said it absolutely could. He has been the first doctor EVER to say that my symptoms could be related. In a weird way I was very happy to hear him say that. Unfortunately he found a spot that he thinks may be skin cancer. I had a biopsy and I will find out in about 10 days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> So I have pretty much given up on the second opinion. I don't have the energy to fight anymore. Not only is the doctor refusing to write it but he would have to write it in such a way that said I needed a second opinion because nobody here was capable of doing it. That's definately not going to happen.
> 
> On another note I went to see the dermatologist today about the horrible skin on my hands. It's peeling, red, itchy and really painful. He said it was a particular kind of Excema (don't remember the name) that was pretty aggressive. I asked him if Hashi's could have something to do with it because it flares up and then gets a little better. He said it absolutely could. He has been the first doctor EVER to say that my symptoms could be related. In a weird way I was very happy to hear him say that. Unfortunately he found a spot that he thinks may be skin cancer. I had a biopsy and I will find out in about 10 days.


Are still on for May the 10th.??? Yes, yes..................all kinds of skin problems w/thyroid disease. Such a shame. I empathize with you! My hands are still bad; especially in the winter. I no longer own a dress or skirts as it's impossible to get panty hose on w/o destroying them. Even w/ gloves; if you never tried that you are missing out on a real experience. LOL!!

Hope it's not skin cancer. Geez; what next?

Sending you giant hugs, good Karma, prayers, White Light..................and all good things.

Let us know what you intend to do.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros: You are so sweet. I appreciate how you make all of us feel like we are not alone.The skin thing has been really tough for me. It's mostly on my hands and people always notice it. It looks awful. I feel like people don't want to shake my hand or take food from me. Sometimes it hurts so bad that it's hard to hold my kid's hands or give them a bath it makes me sad. It's actually looking pretty good right now. It fluctuates.

Yes...I am still scheduled for the 10th of May. I was comfortable with the doctor. However, I did want to get a second opinion, especially from a Thyroid expert at UCSF. Just to see if she had anything different to say.

Thanks for your support and kindness about the biospy. Skin cancer is all I need. : )))) I called my husband yesterday after I left the derm. I told him I just need to stop going to the doctor for a while. )))) I know....pantyhose...holy cow!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Andros: You are so sweet. I appreciate how you make all of us feel like we are not alone.The skin thing has been really tough for me. It's mostly on my hands and people always notice it. It looks awful. I feel like people don't want to shake my hand or take food from me. Sometimes it hurts so bad that it's hard to hold my kid's hands or give them a bath it makes me sad. It's actually looking pretty good right now. It fluctuates.
> 
> Yes...I am still scheduled for the 10th of May. I was comfortable with the doctor. However, I did want to get a second opinion, especially from a Thyroid expert at UCSF. Just to see if she had anything different to say.
> 
> Thanks for your support and kindness about the biospy. Skin cancer is all I need. : )))) I called my husband yesterday after I left the derm. I told him I just need to stop going to the doctor for a while. )))) I know....pantyhose...holy cow!!!!


You are not alone. No way!

Now, I am going to tell you the only thing that helped my hands significantly (but never completely healed); Calendula Plus. Calendula is a flower in the marigold family and it honest to god heals your hands. I found mine at Vitamin Shoppe.

Kind, caring, education and support is what is happening!! In my life anyway!!! Thank you for your kind comments. That makes it worth it!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I am going to look for Calendula Oil for my hands. Why not try it?! I've tried everything else.

I really appreciate your help and support. My family doesn't really understand and is not the most supportive in general. Thankfully, my husband is very supportive, but as far as mom and sister, not so much. Even though both of them are hypo. I am trying to come to grips with the fact that this is something I will be dealing with forever. I guess I thought if I just got my thyroid out that EVERYTHING would magically be ok overnight. : )))) Everyone keeps saying the same thing. "Just get it out and you'll be fine." Like it's a tooth or a tonsil. I know it sounds like I am feeling sorry for myself, but I really am looking forward to making huge changes and feeling better.

Stacie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks so much!! I am going to look for Calendula Oil for my hands. Why not try it?! I've tried everything else.
> 
> I really appreciate your help and support. My family doesn't really understand and is not the most supportive in general. Thankfully, my husband is very supportive, but as far as mom and sister, not so much. Even though both of them are hypo. I am trying to come to grips with the fact that this is something I will be dealing with forever. I guess I thought if I just got my thyroid out that EVERYTHING would magically be ok overnight. : )))) Everyone keeps saying the same thing. "Just get it out and you'll be fine." Like it's a tooth or a tonsil. I know it sounds like I am feeling sorry for myself, but I really am looking forward to making huge changes and feeling better.
> 
> Stacie


Hey...............this is frightening!!! It's part of your body! You have every reason to be concerned. This stuff doesn't happen every day!

But.........................one day, you will say , "Just get it out and you will be fine!" Yes you will. I kid you not.

Right now, this is happening to "you" and you have never had this experience before not to mention the fact that it is "your" experience; not that of others.

I hear ya', my friend..............loud and clear!


----------

